# Laptop kommt nicht zum laufen



## koshania (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.. ich habe von einem Bekannten einen Laptop geschenkt bekommen, nachdem ich mir jetzt einen passenden Ladekabel besorgt habe und dne Laptop hoch gefahren habe tut sich da aber nicht mehr viel.. er gibt an 
please insert disc and than press any key...

dann tut sich nichts mehr.die Festplatte ist drin, aber ich komme jetzt nicht mehr weiter da es keine Anleitung und keine CDs oder ähnliches gibt.
Könnte es sein, das die Festplatte komplett gelöscht ist oder so... was kann ich tun. Ich habe absolut keine Ahnung ..brauche daher hilfreiche Tips die ganz einfach zu verstehen sind )

wäre ecuh sehr dankbar
es handelt sich hierbei übrigens um einen Toshiba Satellite 2180 CDT 
Model. PS218-E-E8180 
gelaufen ist er wohl mit Windows 98


----------



## PC Heini (23. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gut möglich, dass bei dem betagten Teil die Festplatte gelöscht ist. Versuch mal nen Start mit ner Linux Live CD.
Natürlich kannsts aber auch mit ner W98 Start Diskette versuchen, sofern Du sowas hast.
Guck auch mal im Bios nach, was als erstes Bootmedium angegeben ist.


----------



## ComFreek (23. Oktober 2009)

_Am Rande:_  Wieso hast du ihn denn geschenkt bekommen? Vllt. weil er kaputt war? 

Kann sein, dass er von CD versucht zu booten? Drück mal F8 oder so direkt beim Start. [Unten steht immer "Press XXX to enter setup"]

Dann mal gucken, wo das zu finden ist  -  falls es das Problem ist.

@PC Heini:  Verdammt, da bist du mir zu vor gekommen!


----------



## PC Heini (23. Oktober 2009)

@ ComFreek; Hihi, hab selbst noch solche Odtimer in Betrieb.


----------



## akrite (23. Oktober 2009)

... da wirst Du Dich wohl an Toshiba-Regensburg wenden dürfen, AFAIK gab es auch für den sogenannte Recovery-CDs (ich habe hier noch einen Satellite Pro 4300 CDT 256MB, 12GB 14.1") und hoffen, dass die noch irgendwo ein Image von der CD haben. Mein Schlurren läuft hier noch als AB-Knecht und falls ich mal nen FAX brauche


----------



## PC Heini (23. Oktober 2009)

Im Notfall täts auch ne normale Win98 CD. Den Rest der Treiber könnte man sicher im Internet finden.
Ich würde mal W98 Installieren und sehen, was alles geht und fehlt. Notfalls Everest ab CD oder USB Stick installieren. Everest bringt einiges zu Tage.

Ist natürlich auch ne Frage, wieviel Zeit man in das Teil stecken will, und was man noch damit machen will.


----------



## ComFreek (3. November 2009)

@PC Heini:  Ich habe auch ein Notebook mit Win 98  -  Nur als Deko 

Ich glaube auch, dass es nicht mehr bringt.

Zudem kann er fast alle USB-Stifte nicht lesen, außer mit Treiber-CD...


----------



## PC Heini (3. November 2009)

Ich kann meines auch nur noch für alte Spiele gebrauchen. Wenn aber mal ein PC oder alle aussteigen sollte, komm ich wenigstens noch mit dem Oldtimer ins Internet


----------

